# Body Kit...



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

IM LOOKING TO BUY THE SHOGUN STYLE 605 BODY KIT FOR MY 1990 NISSAN 240SX AND I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANYONE I COULD GET IT FROM. CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT? 

THANKS A LOT

MIKE


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

Get the c-west! www.takakaira.com


----------

